# Best way to teach RECALL



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, I have a 4 1/2 month old LabX puppy who was well socialised from an early age and even though we are glad he's turned in to a confident, ultra-friendly dog who loves people and adores other dogs, hes become a nuisance to train to recall.

In the first couple of months we'd take him all around our large local park and even though he wouldnt stay right by our sides, he'd always follow and come after a name call and a show of a treat. As he's got more confident though, he really wants to play with other dogs ALL the time and nothing can bring him back once he's seen someone he wants to greet. Its not only dogs but people... if he sees a jogger hes jumping up all over them being a nuisance. This could be seen as cute but I'm so worried he'll innocently go to greet a wobbly toddler and jump up and knock them over or something.

Our trainer has told us not to let him off the long line AT ALL until a few months time, but I cant help but feel this is making us go backwards as he's never going to learn to come to us on his own rather than being pulled back each time he goes to follow another dog/person. Also I dont want him to miss out being able to have a good run without being restricted.

How did you all teach the recall? Even the most excited dogs at the park leave us to return to their owner after a quick greeting. Am I missing something?! When we are in a field with no other distractions we make a game of it and call him between ourselves, he comes quickly and gets rewarded. But when theres other distractions its like theres a mental block - literally nothing can snap him out of it!

Please help, its driving me mad! x


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

When i help people with recall i tell them that their dog should get alot of off lead experiences so that when they are let off its not a huge exiting thing...

I dont agree with keeping on a (short)lead.. you wont get anywhere with something like that..
but at this age he should be ready for some basic obediance (if he isnt already going) this will do wonders and your first step is telling him to come from any distance.. this starts in your garden.

Try using a whistle... at first he may respond but not later. However at the start when he is responding and coming over praise like crazy and give lots of treats.. so soon you should be able to call him back without the whistle anyway.

We have tennis courts in our area... its not really allowed but with young puppies i let them off in an enclosed court and teach them recall then. What i do is let them sniff around... and then call their name and run away from them..they run like crazy after me cause if they dont get to me in time i leave the court and they are in there alone for about 10 seconds which they dont like. Whereas if they catch me i stay and play with them. 


Maybe you could start the training on a very long extention lead for a while? 

Some others may have other methods.. this has worked for me and whom i have taught


edit - sorry i realised i had said dont keep a lead i meant a short lead


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

i have just read your thing again and didnt take notice of the being good without dogs there but running after dogs and not listening.

Now.. this will make you look barmy, but i dont get embarrased doing it haha..

When your dog runs after another dog and wont leave it alone.. i will use a whistle and then run away as if you have just spotted like a tornado in the distance or something!! haha run away and whistle in the opposite direction to where he is and he will be like OMFG WHAT A GREAT GAME and they will run after you.

This makes walks exiting for them as they learn that you can do fun spontanious things.. and he will pay more attention to you than other dogs


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I think your trainer is right if you don't have a reliable recall, don't let your dog off a long line in a public place. All your dog is learning to do is ignore your call, and there is nothing you can do about it.
However a long line should be used as a training aid, not just to pull your dog back on, because you are right under these circumstances the dog is also learning nothing.
The line should be allowed to trail on the floor, just before you call your dog, pick up the line, as you call the dog if it does not look at you, move the line from side to side, to get the dog to look then carry on with your normal recall, if the dog doesn't look at you, you will need to do it harder to get attension.

Alos be honest with yourself, how quickly does he come without other dogs there, for instance if he is sniffing something.

Good luck with your training.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for both your replies 

He does come very quickly when there are no human or dog distractions... even when he is sniffing or something I will call him excitedly then run away and he comes. but when there are other dogs or people around he just completely ignores me.

I understand what you mean about him learning to ignore me, and i definately dont want to drill that into him so i will keep him on a long line as i have been doing. Will take your advice on letting the lead drop along behind him too.

cheers


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Hi I agree, until you get recall sorted i wouldnt let off the lead - for his own safety more than anything. I would start with small steps .....

ask him to sit and 'wait' then take 3 or 4 steps away from him - then call him and make a big deal about him coming to his name - give him loads of praise...

Slowly increase the distance you leave him and always reward him when he comes to his name so he knows when you call he needs to come. 

This will also help you ensure you have the wait command as well (I use this when we pass other dogs, i get mine to sit and look at me and wait until they have passed - mine just pups so its part of the training to ignore other dogs when we are walking so eventually they will naturally know)

once you have this mastered i would practice walking to heal off the lead ... so the dog stays with you - if he wanders away say his name so he comes back to you and praise and reward when he does(this is where i would use a long line if needed) - eventually you should be able to get them to sit and wait instead of fleeing and if they do you should be able recall ...

hope that helps
becky


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with great reply from RebeccArmstrong
When you recall your dog for the recall use his name and straight after use the word "come". Taht is the command he has to follow.

I always say "Dude COME" and hold my arms out wide as if welcoming him for a hug, as he draws nearer i bring my arms down to my front and reward him with a treat once he is sitting in front of me, facing me.

He knows through the training stages that there is a treat in my hand so he will follow my hands to his final sit position. After he has got the idea lose the treats but still praise loads and loads

It is all down to practise, patience and lots of rewards. Do not tell him he is a good boy if he does not come all the way back to you and is not sitting in front of you, as he will mistake that behaviour as a good one for the praise your giving him.
Make it fun so that he wags his tail and enjoys it when he returns to you.

Use a long lead and if he does not pay attention to you because he is sniffing about, give the lead a few tugs to get his attention.


Stick with it it will come.
It took me a while with my lurcher but boy was it worth the wait.

Praise and reward praise and reward.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Louise,

I agree with using a long line.

18 weeks is still very young, and you shouldn't be expecting any great things with his recall at this stage. The recall is very much a work in progress, and is something that your dog will always be learning and improving on - hopefully 

You say your dog is fine with recall when no distractions are around, which is good news, as it shows you he does know the recall.

A great combination is a silent whistle (easier on the human ear), and a long line.

You introduce the whistle as follows:

Every time you feed your dog give 3 quick pips on the whistle then put his bowl down.

At random points throughout the day while your dog is not seeking your attention/giving you attention. Give 3 quick pips on the whistle AND call him verbally. When he comes give 3 high value treats (so not regular treats something really special), also give praise and petting, make a fuss of him.

Do this for a week at home and he should start to associate the 3 pips, plus your voice, with getting special treats and affection. You'll know when he's got it as he should come quick as a flash.

Note: When using your voice to call him it's important to be consistent with the tone you use. I know it sounds silly but you almost want to sing his name + come. Your tone should be bright/happy and always end the command on a higher note. I hope this makes sense. Once you've found your pitch, stick to it.

To work on the recall outside, you should first start out in areas where there are not too many distraction. Have him wear a long line but let it trail on the ground. Only use it to reinforce the recall if he should ignore you.

So, as soon as you think he interested in something/someone and is about to run off, 3 pips on the whistle, and use your voice to call him.

If he ignores you pick up the lead and gently steer him towards you and head in the opposite direction away from the distraction. Aim to get him in to the sit at heel position, then give him praise but no treat. He only gets the full monty; treat/praise/petting when he comes back to the whistle and your voice.

You can also rope friends in to help you with recall training. For example you can go to a nice safe open space and take two toys. One toy should be the bingo toy, his absolute favourite, and the other toy should entertain him but not be his fav.

You and your friend stand some distance apart, with your dog in the middle wearing a long line.

You throw the entertaining toy for your dog to fetch and bring back to you. Let him do this say 7 - 10 times, then on the next throw your friend should catch the toy and quickly put it behind their back. This should make your dog look back to see if you still have the toy, but even if he doesn't look back and before he gets halfway, use the whistle and your voice PLUS bring out the bingo toy, and when he returns, have a brief play.

Do this entire routine about 3 times, it's great fun way of training the recall 

As you progress you can get your friend to create other kinds of distractions, for example they could walk away a little distance and start bouncing a ball around. Again use the whistle, your voice, plus bingo toy to get your dog to return to you. Play briefly then get him in to the down stay position while your friend goes round him in a wide circle (so not too near), still bouncing the ball. You aim is to have your dog focus on you the whole time, he should be mentally checking in with you for the next command.

Phew!

Hope this helps.


----------

